# you must have a lot of pictures of me



## Mr Swann

Здравстуйте,
мне хочетьcя перерводить

you must have a lot of pictures of me  


Я думаю, что я могу написать

У тебя еcть много фотографиих о мне
but how can I mean "you must"

спасибо большое


----------



## e2-e4 X

Здравствуйте, mr. Swann,


Mr Swann said:


> but how can I mean "you must"


По-разному, как обычно — есть очень много способов.

Во-первых, что вы имеете в виду — что этот человек, по всей вероятности, имеет много ваших фотографий (ни в коем случае не "фотографий о вас"!), или что иметь много ваших фотографий — его непререкаемая обязанность, или что-то ещё более специфическое? Лучше всего, выпишите здесь контекст высказывания, и тогда всё будет гораздо более ясно — потому что оттенки бывают очень разные.

А пока замечу, что вряд ли вы так уж хотите "переводить" эту фразу (в смысле, заниматься её переводом). Я подозреваю, что вы хотите "перевести" её — то есть совершить перевод, сделать так, чтобы перевод был готов. Кроме того, "о мне" — обычно в таком виде предлог не ставят перед словом "мне". Вместо него используют предлог "обо" (например, "вчера они весь день говорили обо мне").


----------



## Mr Swann

my russian is not good enough  to understand all 
я не бcё понимал !


----------



## e2-e4 X

Hi,

There are a great lot of ways to say a thing like that, the exact choice depends on what you really are willing to say. It will be easier to understand what you want to say, if you provide us with the context of the phrase. Do you mean that he or she most likely has a lot of pictures of you? Or you mean that it is not possible for him or her not to have some pictures of you? Etc...

For now, I would make these points:
1) a picture of you is "ваша фотография"; a picture of me is "моя фотография", but not "фотография обо мне";
2) we don't say "о мне"; if we want to, we say "обо мне" instead ("они вчера весь день говорили обо мне");
3) "я хочу переводить предложение" means that you want to do some translating of the sentence, to be engaged in translating of the sentence; I think that "вы хотите перевести предложение", that is, to make the translation of the sentence, to have the translation ready.


----------



## Mr Swann

контекст : женшина пишеть мужчине ( старая любовь)
Я ищу помощь


----------



## e2-e4 X

I would say: «скорее всего, у вас сохранилось много моих фотографий».

"скорее всего" means "most likely", but it is more plain and colloquial.


----------



## Mr Swann

скорее всего, у тебя сохранилось много моих фотографий ??
(она его хорошо знала ..)


----------



## e2-e4 X

Вполне возможно. 

C'est bien possible.  Si elle l'a connu bien, il y a beaucoup de chance que la forme juste soit "ты".


----------



## covar

you must have a lot of pictures of me = у тебя должно быть много моих фотографий; у тебя должна быть куча моих фотографий;  у тебя должно быть множество моих фотографий; ...


----------



## e2-e4 X

covar said:


> you must have a lot of pictures of me = у тебя должно быть много моих фотографий; у тебя должна быть куча моих фотографий; у тебя должно быть множество моих фотографий; ...


I would write these if I was then planning to go on saying what use he should make out of these pictures. That is, the phrases seem to me rather conversational, "ad hoc", designed for telling things about specific problems to solve right now, and it is less likely for them to be used in a letter, written after a long separation.


----------



## Mr Swann

вcё мне отчень интереcно !!!


----------



## covar

Mr Swann said:


> вcё мне отчень интереcно !!!


better:
_это_ всё мне очень интересно
всё _это_ мне очень интересно


----------



## Enquiring Mind

In #2, the original poster was particularly interested in how to convey the "you must" meaning. I expected to see a phrase using "наверное", "наверно" or "вероятно"  here.  The "must" means "it is very probable", as in these examples found on the net:

"...учёные пришли к выводу, что динозавры, *вероятно*, были теплокровными ..." (source) - "... scientists have reached the conclusion that dinosaurs must have been warm-blooded..."
"*Наверное*, он собирается вернуться домой" (source) - he must be thinking of going back home.
"Я, *наверно*, родился поздно. Или рано." (source) - I must have been born too late. Or too early. 

Are any or all of these three possible in the OP's sentence "you must have a lot of pictures of me"? And what about "наверняка"? Would that be possible?


----------



## LilianaB

I would say: Я уверена что у вас (тебя) есть много моих фотографий.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Enquiring Mind said:


> Are any or all of these three possible in the OP's sentence "you must have a lot of pictures of me"? And what about "наверняка"? Would that be possible?


Sure. All the four could work, but differently... well, no: "наверно" and "наверное" are the same thing, "наверно" being a bit more colloquial.

"Наверняка" expresses an "almost certitude", it is more certain than "скорее всего" and can be even used for convincing (for example, when the other person is suspected to be a liar); "наверно[е]" and "вероятно" both express a great deal of doubt, if taken literally, but they can also be used to hide and attenuate one's certitude; "вероятно" is more scientific than "наверно", "вероятно" has to do with counting chances and analysing statistical data, although is widely used figuratively.

"Наверное, у вас сохранилось много моих фотографий" works very well for me, and it has a lot of romantic play, of playing with chances and possibilities, but "У тебя, наверно, сохранилось много моих фотографий"... is good, too, but I wouldn't use this variant, maybe because it has too much of "attenuation" and does not work very well together with addressing each other by "ты", or maybe because I feel it too romantical and "chanceful" for a letter, written to an already well-known person.

I think, "скорее всего" expresses the meaning of "it is very probable" the best — well, in this example, where the choice is binary, either he has many pictures of her, or he does not.



LilianaB said:


> Я уверена что у вас (тебя) есть много моих фотографий.


This works very well... but only if you're going to decide what to do with them next. Besides, "я уверена, что" (note the comma!) sounds rather cold and "official", even if you use "ты".


----------



## covar

LilianaB: Я уверена что у вас (тебя) есть много моих фотографий. 				
Не: Интересно, а почему ты так уверена? Да я их все давно выбросил.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Covar. This is what it means in English."You must have a lot of my photos" -- can be paraphrased as "I am sure you have a lot of my photos" or "I think you have", if you want to make it less strong.


----------



## e2-e4 X

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Covar. This is what it means in English."You must have a lot of my photos" -- can be paraphrased as "I am sure you have a lot of my photos" or "I think you have", if you want to make it less strong.



May well be, but it doesn't work very well in Russian (as I already said), so paraphrases of this kind are not very relevant. Any paraphrase bears its shade, and in Russian the shade of the corresponding phrase results in coldness, in cold treatment; "я уверена, что" or "я думаю, что" (better: "я полагаю, что") is a kind of officialese, that kind which is used in private letters to people, with whom you have only business relations; besides, "[у тебя/вас] есть" is not really the best verb in this context for the reason I already indicated in #15.

Overall, if written in a letter to a lover in separation, that might look like the woman decided to reproach the man for something and to punish him by switching into an official tone and inquiring, whether her pictures have currently power over him so that he has them in view; or it might look like the woman never loved him and just wants to use his pictures or to make sure they are available for her to use; or it might look like the woman speaks Russian in a rather strange way and does not care about the man's feelings when he reads the letter. Anyway, the man might indeed take offence and react exactly like *covar* did.


----------



## estreets

covar said:


> you must have a lot of pictures of me = у тебя должно быть много моих фотографий; у тебя должна быть куча моих фотографий; у тебя должно быть множество моих фотографий; ...


Covar is 100% right, to my mind.
In general, this construction must + verb is usually translated using the parenthesis "должно быть" and means this high level of confidence.
See, for example, He must be at home - Он, должно быть, дома.
(One must distinguish, of course, between a level of congfidence and some obligation 
But this должно быть is very universal.
The simpliest way to translate you must have a lot of pictures of me is that suggested by Covar:
у тебя должно быть много моих фотографий
or, probably,
у тебя, должно быть, (есть) много моих фотографий
as the parenthesis must be set off by commas


----------



## e2-e4 X

estreets said:


> Covar is 100% right, to my mind.


Мне в варианте *covar* нравится выражение "должно быть", но не нравится глагол "быть". Впрочем, я уже говорил. Кроме того, я не уверен, что слова "куча" и "множество" подходят стилистически — первое слишком разговорное, а второе слишком учёное. Я лично предпочёл словосочетание "скорее всего" словосочетанию "должно быть", потому что первое из них и попроще, и посовременней — легче воспринимается, а значит практически то же.


----------



## covar

*"скорее всего"* means "хрен его знает, то ли есть, то ли нет, но, _скорее всего_, всё-таки есть"


----------



## LilianaB

It would be really helpful if we had the sentences preceding and following this one  -- to see the context and style.


----------



## e2-e4 X

covar said:


> *"скорее всего"* means "хрен его знает, то ли есть, то ли нет, но, _скорее всего_, всё-таки есть"


Ну да, примерно так и для меня получается — то есть, "вполне вероятно" (разве что нет во фразе никакого напоминания об острых приправах и простонародных выражениях  ). То есть фраза идеально подходит для какого-нибудь вводного предложения и несколько хуже — для обычного предложения, попросту сообщающего факты и предположения (я, понятное дело, решил, что предложение вводное).

Действительно, согласен с Лилианой: для точного ответа необходимо было больше информации от тред-стартера.


----------



## estreets

No, the phrases _должно быть_ and _скорее всего_ have different levels of confidence, that of _скорее всего _is much-much smaller and lower than that of _должно быть_. When someone says ... _должно быть _.... s/he is sure in that fact. The synonym of _должно быть_ is _наверняка_. Just try to compare _скорее всего_ and _наверняка_. I think the difference is obvious.


----------



## covar

estreets said:


> When someone says ... _должно быть _.... s/he is sure in that fact.


No. (S)he not sure.

"Там нам должно быть весело." = "Я надеюсь (полагаю, считаю), что там нам будет весело."  (Но совсем не уверен.)

"Там нам будет весело."  (А вот здесь уверен.)


----------



## estreets

Compare: Человек вел себя странно. Он, должно быть, был пьян. - высокая уверенность
Он, скорее всего, был пьян - низкая уверенность.
Он наверняка был пьян. - высокая уверенность.
Он точно был пьян. - очень высокая уверенность.
Он был пьян. - Нет оценки уверенности или мнения. Просто нет вообще. Констатация факта.


----------



## covar

estreets said:


> Compare: Человек вел себя странно. Он, должно быть, был пьян. - высокая уверенность
> Он, скорее всего, был пьян - низкая уверенность.
> Он наверняка был пьян. - высокая уверенность.
> Он точно был пьян. - очень высокая уверенность.
> Он был пьян. - Нет оценки уверенности или мнения. Просто нет вообще. Констатация факта.



Человек вел себя странно. Он, должно быть, был пьян. - высокая уверенность (???) -- _О, нет, что вы, он просто плохо себя чувствовал._

Он наверняка был пьян. - высокая уверенность. (???) -- _О, нет, что вы, он просто плохо себя чувствовал._
(В русском эти слова - синонимы: _наверняка = наверное_)

Он был пьян. - Нет оценки уверенности или мнения. (???) Просто нет вообще. (???) *Констатация факта*. -- _Так ведь он же точно был пьян, это зафиксированный факт, какая тут нужна уверенность или неуверенность_.


----------



## Syline

covar said:


> you must have a lot of pictures of me = у тебя должно быть много моих фотографий


----------



## covar

Наверное, некоторых смутило использование оборота "должно быть", который в русском используется двояко.

"У тебя, должно быть, есть мои фотографии." - Здесь "должно быть" используется как синоним "наверное" = "У тебя, наверное, есть мои фотографии." (Может быть есть, а может быть и нет, она не знает точно, но предполагает, что есть. - Она ему их не дарила, он её не фотографировал, они не фотографировались вместе, но она предполагает, что её фотографии у него как-то оказались.)

"У тебя должно быть много (_или_ несколько) моих фотографий." -  Она ему или дарила, или он её фотографировал, или они фотографировались  вместе, но она знает, что фотографии у него должны быть, если только он их не потерял, или не выбросил.


----------



## covar

"А вы, должно быть, батенька, филолог? Ну, раз так, у вас должно быть много примеров, подтверждающих ваши слова."


----------

